# Camry 2013



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

I want to buy Camry 2013 171,000 miles but not sure if 171k too much for toyota camry or not?


----------



## Schnoober (Nov 21, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> I want to buy Camry 2013 171,000 miles but not sure if 171k too much for toyota camry or not?


How much? Is it a hybrid?


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Schnoober said:


> How much? Is it a hybrid?


No, not hybrid. $6000 with TLC plate


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DavronYu said:


> I want to buy Camry 2013 171,000 miles but not sure if 171k too much for toyota camry or not?


Does it have records showing proper maintenance intervals? If so, you may be able to double that mileage. Just get a good purchase price.


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Does it have records showing proper maintenance intervals? If so, you may be able to double that mileage. Just get a good purchase price.


He said he doesn't have it..
$6000 with TLC plate. Worth it?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DavronYu said:


> He said he doesn't have it..
> $6000 with TLC plate. Worth it?


171,000 miles as a taxi in NYC?
(There's no difference between a taxi and an uber car)

Uhh..

Take the TLC plates out of the equation, he's asking too much for the car.

KBB puts the value of that car AT BEST, at $5,500.

However if it was used as a for-hire vehicle that i have very high doubts that it will be at the best case condition and that's for the highest end Style of 2013 Camry (non hybrid)
Also the lack of records concerns the crap out of me.

The question is how much does already having TLC plates add to the value of the car?

If it's $2000+ the car is a good value if it's in good working condition.

If it's $100... not really worth it.


----------



## DavronYu (Sep 4, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 171,000 miles as a taxi in NYC?
> (There's no difference between a taxi and an uber car)
> 
> Uhh..
> ...


Tlc plates cost about $2000-2500.
Thank you appreciate it!


----------

